# question about JKI knife



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

Is it just me, or is the Gesshin Kagero knife from JKI very, very similar to the Tojiro DP Gyuto line? I mean, they look almost identical.

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/gesshin-kagero/products/gesshin-kagero-210mm-powdered-steel-gyuto


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I have no answer, but I've wondered the same. The price difference, however, ends the similarity!


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Sure. It is made of steel, shaped like a chefs knife, has a black handle with 3 rivets, and a bolster.  That describes like 99% of knives


----------



## bobtheman (Apr 13, 2015)

For sure, there's a lot of similarities between knives, but the kagero and tojiro dp are practically identical. The handle looks different material wise but other than that - it appears to be the same knife. 

For your point, can you name another knife that looks add identical as the kagero?


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

i mean if you don't look too hard i guess any of these

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/FKMSeries.html

http://korin.com/Knives/Western-Style-Knives_2

https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/products/suien-vc-210mm-gyuto

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/MASAMOTO.html#Masamoto

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/MISONO2.html#Misono

http://www.japanesechefsknife.com/Hiromoto.html#Hiromoto


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Western styled gyutos are largely made to look pretty standard to have that, you know, recognisable western chefs knife look to them.
Curvature of the bolster area where the heel goes into the tang differs. Maybe it's just the choil rounding/polish on the Kagero vs angular cut look of the DP? 

Tojiro is using some sort of particle wood composite that doesn't show any faux grains of the wood like many pakkawood handles do.

I'm surprised you're not comparing Tojiro HSPS to the Kagero. They are probably using more similar steels vs compared to the VG-10 of the DP. Price ranges more similar too.


----------



## jbroida (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah... there's quite a bit different between them... in a rather significant way to be honest. If you held them both in had, you could easily pick them apart based on feel, even with your eyes closed. The handle shapes are different (in terms of thickness, taper, and shape), the blade thickness is extremely different (the gesshin kagero is much thinner behind the edge and at the tip), the gesshin kagero has significant distal taper, the steel types (and respective heat treatments) are very different (the gesshin kagero gets sharper, holds its edge longer, and is easier to sharpen, but is noticeably more brittle, while the tojiro is super tough and durable), the weights and respective balances are different. They arent even made in the same region (tojiro is from niigata, while the gesshin kagero are made in the southern part of japan).

here are other similar looking knives:





  








85650_1_n.jpg




__
jbroida


__
Jul 16, 2016












  








TojiroGyuto002.jpg




__
jbroida


__
Jul 16, 2016












  








KA-4a.jpg




__
jbroida


__
Jul 16, 2016


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Take it from an owner, the Kagero is worth the money, every penny.

Very respectable geometry aside - there may be PM steels that have better edge retention (I can't imagine much better though), R2 will take a keener edge, but when you consider edge retention, ease of sharpening and keeness of edge all together I think the Kagero's SRS-15 steel may be in a class of its own, at least for stainless.


----------

